

A History of 'Tcl in the Browser' (2011) - networked
https://books.google.com.au/books?id=gaJ_AwAAQBAJ&lpg=PA13&ots=_ukNMdgN00&dq=tcl%20in%20the%20browser%20landers&pg=PA13#v=onepage&q&f=false

======
tempodox
Seriously? Am I glad this went nowhere. JS in the browser is bad enough but
Tcl is a language much worse than JS. I might just as soon run BASIC or a
shell script in the browser.

~~~
pooryorick2
Are you kidding? Tcl runs circles around JS.

~~~
tempodox
Creating mayhem at thrice the rate is still “worse” in my book.

